# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  الريف النمساوي

## دموع الغصون

*زي لام سي ( ZEE LAM SEE  )* 
 *لاشيء يضاهي تسل ام سي (حسب نطق النمساويين) و (زي لام سي) حسب  نطق الاوروبيين** ZEE LAM  SEE*
*تقع تسل ام سي جنوب غرب  سالزبيرج وهي ريف تتخلله بحيرات ومناظر**طبيعية** LANDSCAPES * *تنبض بابداع  الخلاق العليم ، وفنادقها بسيطة عبارة عن كويخات**متقنة .. ولابد ان التعامل مع اهلها يوحي اليك  بانك تتعامل مع اهل قرية طيبة متحابة** ..* 
*تستطيع التجوال بين  الشلالات .. او الجلوس على ضفاف البحيرات ومشاهدة مصطادي**الاسماك .. او استئجار قارب صغير او ممارسة بعض  الرياضات المائية .. كما يمكنك**الذهاب للجبال القريبة (ان تسل ام سي تذكرني بقرية سنان) او هايدي  .. وتعتبر قرية**انجلبيرج في سويسرا نسخة طبق الاصل عن تسل امسي .. *  

 ~*


 انسبروك (Innsbruck )
تعتبر انسبروك احد اجمل المناطق الريفيه والجبليه والتي  يقصدها السياح الاجانب طلبا للراحه والهدوء :
وتبعد هاذي المدينه الرائعه عن زيلامسي ساعه و45 دقيقه  بالسياره وساعتين من سالزبورخ بالقطار. 
 ـآـآجمل مايمكن تفعله فيهـآـآ  : 
 * زيارة سنتر المدينه واسواقها  والواقع بشارع تيريزا
* صعود قمة  جبل انسبروك عبر التلفريك 
*  زيارة حديقة الحيوانات alpen zoo
*  زيارة عالم شوارفسكي ( خارج انسبروك )
* مشاهدة نهر ان والتمشي بجانبه ( Inn  River ) 
 ~* 
 قرية تيرسي ( Thiersee )
تعتبر هاذي القريه الجميله والهادئه جدا من اجمل الاماكن  الريفيه بالنمسا وتتمتع ببحيره جميله وخلابه وصافيه . وتستحق هذهـ القريه زياره  لمدة يوم كامل .. وتبعد هاذي المدينه تقريبا 70 كيلو عن مطار موزارت  وسالزبورخ 
 ـآـآجمل مايمكن تفعله فيهـآـآ  :
* رحله في البحيره الجميله  
* جوله في المدينه  القديمه
* ركوب  القوارب 
 ~* 
 بادقستن (Bad Gastein )
وتعتبر هذهـ  من اهم المناطق التي تتمتع بفنادق للخدمات الصحيه وهي منطقة جبليه وتقع على مرتفع  شاهق
وتتمتع ايضا بشلال رائع يصب  في وسطها . ومن مميزاتها الاجواء البارده بالصيف بحكم المكان التي تقع فيه .. وايضا  هي منتجع صيفي وشتوي لهواة التزلج على الجليد .
وتشتهر بالمياه الساخنه حيث يوجد هناك اكثر من 15 عين من  المياه الساخنه
وتبعد من زيلامسي  او سالزبورخ ساعه ونصف بالقطار تقريبا 
 ـآـآجمل مايمكن تفعله فيهـآـآ  : 
 * مشاهدة الشلال الرائع  
* صعود  التلفريك
* التمتع بالمنتجعات  والفنادق الصحيه
* زيارة العيون  المائيه الساخنه
* جوله في  المدينه واسواقها والمقاهي الجميله 
 ~* 
 باد هوفقستن (bad  hofgastein )
وتعتبر هذه المنطة اقل شهره من اختها الاولى وايضا تتمتع  باجواء رائعه بالصيف وبارده وكذالك بالشتاء لمحبي التزلج .. وايضا هي مكان جميل  للترفيه والاسترخاء وتبعد عن سالزبورخ وزيلامسي من ساعه الى ساعه ونصف : وتبعد عن  باد قستن 6 كيلو فقط .. وهي ببطن الوادي 
 ـآـآجمل مايمكن تفعله فيهـآـآ  : 
 * الاستمتاع بالفنادق والخدمات  الصحيه
* الحديقه  العامه
* زيارة معالم  المدينه

صوـور عـآـآمه لريف النمسـآـآ  ~|َ


~*




~*



~*



~*



 

~*



~*



~*



~*



~*



~*



~*



~*



~*




~*



~*



~*



~*



~*




~*



~*

----------


## (dodo)

قرية تيرسي ( Thiersee )
تعتبر هاذي القريه الجميله والهادئه جدا من اجمل الاماكن الريفيه بالنمسا وتتمتع ببحيره جميله وخلابه وصافيه . وتستحق هذهـ القريه زياره لمدة يوم كامل .. وتبعد هاذي المدينه تقريبا 70 كيلو عن مطار موزارت وسالزبورخ


ـآـآجمل مايمكن تفعله فيهـآـآ :
* رحله في البحيره الجميله 
* جوله في المدينه القديمه
* ركوب القوارب
حلو كتير المكان الريفي اللي متل هيك 
اشكرك دموع

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو انها رائعة أبداع الخالق

----------


## Kasmoo

اوه مناطق بتجنن يا سبحان الله على ابداع الخالق

----------


## الوسادة

*يا حبيبي 

يالله شو نفسي اسكن بهيك مكان او حتى بأي ريف حلو سبحان الله سبحان الله 

حتى بتوقع انه سكان هالأماكن نفسياتهم بتكون غير عن كل النفسيات 

شكرا كتير دموع الغصون*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين جميعاً على المرور الجميل 
راق لي تواجد أرواحكم هنا

----------

